# Line Color?



## BassMaster19 (May 22, 2008)

Hey does the line color really matter for bass fishing? between green,yellow and red power pro are bass more likely to hot one more than the other? also what lb braid do you guys run? 20lb? thanks!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I believe in gin clear water then line color might matter but in stained water I don't believe it does so much. I use 10lb Power Pro on my spinning rods and 50lb on my froggin' rod. On the rods that I've got mono on I go with Lo Vis Green Trilene XL.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm with SBG, maybe in gin clear water but all of the water we fish is stained...I use braid on everything with no issue!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

It doesn't really matter to the fish...usually.

I use #55 Samurai braid for frogs and slop. Everything else is mono, copoly or FC.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Green or black braid 6/20lb for bass except on Erie ill add a short 15lb mono leader, clear, for smallies. 65lb braid for slop fishing bass. I noticed the yellow and red don't work as well for me personally. Hate the Fireline crystal too. Anything dark would be safe imo.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

i use floro for most of my fishing with a few exceptions and its invisible underwater so all that color non-sense doesnt effect me.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

lordofthepunks said:


> i use floro for most of my fishing with a few exceptions and its invisible underwater so all that color non-sense doesnt effect me.


Ditto that! The only thing I don't use floro on is my topwater reel.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Ditto that!


mpd5094 said:


> Ditto that! The only thing I don't use floro on is my topwater reel.




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

I use clear fluorocarbon for most applications. I use braid for frog fishing in the slop and for flippin & I use mono for topwaters.


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

In most of our waters, line being visible to the fish isn't much of an issue. Being visible to ME is, so I use clear blue mono when I use mono. Interestingly, one article I read this spring said the clear blue might also be the least visible to fish. I don't use floro. When I use braid, which I use on spinnerbaits, buzzbaits and Carolina rigs, I use the moss green.


----------

